# 2015 Predictions



## rcfieldz

Los Angeles will experience a major earthquake in mid summer. With measureable jolts in February and spring/summer.
LAX will have substantial damage.


----------



## Nutz

The teapers will attempt a revolution.  They will lose and blame black people.


----------



## Ernie S.

Nutz will continue to be an idiot.


----------



## Hossfly

Obama will still be in office. Dammit!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Trouble with making predictions is when you're proved wrong it's no big deal, "Well of course he was wrong, you can't predict future events afterall." But when they're right, stupid people elevate them to the status of prophet. When all it was was luck, or good modelling and probability analysis.


----------



## rcfieldz

Another female pop star will have an untimely demise.


----------



## Treeshepherd

A Scandinavian will win the Air Guitar World Championship in Amsterdam on June 6th


----------



## Treeshepherd

Guno will make a thread criticizing White Christian conservatives.


----------



## Votto

Treeshepherd said:


> Guno will make a thread criticizing White Christian conservatives.


 
That's insane.  He will make at least 1000 threads.

In addition, Hillary and Jeb will well be on their way to wining their parties nominations.

Islamic terrorists strike again as Obama preaches that Christian Crusaders did the same.

Hillary has another scandal that no one covers in the press nor cares about.

ISIS finally takes out Assad thanks to the Obama administration arming them, then on to Israel.

The radical right Tea party will be crushed by Jeb and the Prog GOP.......again.  In fact, anyone who  opposes the Prog agenda is labeled an extremist radical by the Prog press.  Naturally, only those in the Tea Party dare question the Prog agendas.  Everyone else either has been indoctrinated or is scared to death of the IRS.

Michelle Obama has a reverse sex change and marries Bruce Jenner.


----------



## rcfieldz

An assassination attempt on a candidate may be successful in thinning the field.


----------

